# need 8ohm bullet tweeter



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

I need an 8 ohm bullet tweeter that can be crossed at 2,500hz @ 12dB, and handle about 60-80w rms at that crossover point.

I currently have Selenium ST200's, and they seem to get pretty scratchy. any other suggestions?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

You should not need that kind of power to get loud, maybe you should reduce what is going to them, if you put a high current pot in line you can dial them back to a good level ten use some quality metal film resistors in place once setup right.

I have been doing this in my setup now, running Fostex HT96H. They share just 10watts with the mids and midbasses in Edgarhorn Titans and are very very loud if I crank them up, enough to hurt my ears and I have some hearing loss! (a 10 watt tube amp is more like 50 watts in a transistor amp but still the tweeters need very little power)

I never sit and listen to the system as way to busy and have found by removing the back cover off the mid horn enclosure I get a much more open and airy sound all through the house. It loses some pin point imaging but that does not matter since I am not in front of them much. The mids are far louder so I had to tweak the tweeter/mid/midbass levels. 

Though I have not listened to very many horn loaded tweeters I find nothing to complain about these unless some serious sibilance in the vocals, if there you know it but that is not caused by the tweeters, they just put out what I put in and it is still clear, just present. (actually easier to live with than in lessor tweeters I have owned

Rick


----------



## hendel (Feb 4, 2010)

you could try beyma .i have very good experience with their products


----------

